# MY DH classic



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well heres some updates of my classic, i made a casting platform today and my own version of wang anchor (which i added a little something to keep the stick in ready position as far as an improved option IMO) for about a total of 15 bucks spent today. some of the stuff was just laying around the house. Also put on my trolling motor and moved the pole holders around on the poling platform. hope you like it, many more additions to come!! (heres alllll of the pix i have from the day i bought it until today.)


This picture is of the first platform i made but it was to big and got in the way so i made the next one smaller.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like it, even the bunks on your trailer go back far enough to
support the transom load. Nice use of pvc, the blue goo is showing.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

haha, ik i finished it up in between watchin football games, i gota take another day to clean it up and im not sure if ima wrap it with something or just spray it so color isnt so bad...idk yet i aint really decided, i am also putn a turnbuckle system on there so i can leave it up there while driving and dont gota worry.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok still havent fixd the blue guueee haha but i put on one of my two turn buckles, and it works awesome btw i can stand on it all day and its super stable for 20 bucks all together id say it works as good as any of them platforms that cost 100s IMO. and the stick anchor works awesome too, its got a little play in it, but i just gota do some minor things to fix that, but i can anchor in about half a second from on the platform thanks to the little hook that holds it JUST out of the water!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks pretty darn good to me! Especially for the money. Good work!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Is that a piece of sandwiched honeycomb material on the platform? Looks cool, how did it work?


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

very cool stuff. You have a pm


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

its polycore for fiberglass, its just scrap from work that i cut to fit, but its non skid gel coat so its nice, and its infused.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

> Looks pretty darn good to me! Especially for the money.  Good work!


ya i figure between the anchor and the platform i saved about 400-600 bucks lol


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok some more updated pictures of the platform all done except i wana put a pole holder or 2 on it im just not sure yet how i wana do it....any ideas? (dont mind the big one just sittn in the middle)


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice rigg you got there. Thats a cool casting deack. I like the dh classic.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice rig..How has the PT-35 performed?


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks guys, the tilt trim works awesome man. i was orginaly wanting to get a jack plate, because the mounting of it right now is so high that if i trim it at all it cavitates in rough water, but if i dont trim it, it plows to much water and u get soken wet, but ive found my happy medium, becasue i can get a lot more out of it with the trim tilt and with its correct mount i can run super skinny with it still and i plane in like .00009 seconds lol.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thats what I thought. Looks cool.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

got my new Tiller pillar today as you can see....now im just waitin to get my new poling platform...


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking good. Did you get rid of your platform yet??? I read on another post that it was limiting your steering. How much did it effect you?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

who are gettin to build your platform? what style, like the swooped ones they've been puttin on the LTs?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

where did you get the rubber feet for the casting platform? would I be able to get all these parts at Home Depot? Thanks. looks great.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How's the PVC holding up? I've seen a carolina skiff with a poling platform made of PVC I thought it wouldn't be very sturdy.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

As far as limited steering it really was only bad with extension on the tiller. Yes I still have the platform. I'm not sure wat other platform ima get, I thought about havin mine cut and rewelded but I figured it would be expensive so I figures I just sell it and hopfuly find a used one with the bow in it so it works better with the tiller. So far the PVC is holdin up great on the platform. And yes you can get all the stuff at hardware store except the top is a scrap piece of fiberglass I got from my work.


----------



## cshindoll (Jan 29, 2009)

Love the casting platform. What did you use to attach it to the wood?
Thanks


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

actualy its little screws to attach it, i was going to glass it, but didnt have anymore resin and i didnt feel like buying more resin for a little job like that.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That is a great casting platform! I have a couple questions for ya:

How do the legs attach to the fiberglass? I read that you used screws; but is there anything added to the top of the legs before you attached the fiberglass top?

And what kind of paint did you use on the PVC? It looks great!


----------

